# Anyone from SF Bay area?



## tingex (May 6, 2016)

Hello guys, 
For those who are also technology enthusiasts, I'm working in the SF bay area and very much interested to connect with those of us who live here. Feel free to send me a message. Looking forward to see ya all out there!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm from the SF Bay Area, but I'm not very tech saavy. 

Are you looking specifically for business tools, games, social media, or just general computer technology? There are a number of members on this site that seem pretty knowledgeable on the subject of technology.


----------



## Fatnub (Dec 4, 2015)

I grew up in the south bay. I live in Calaveras County now. I don't miss the hustle at all.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

We gotta have a Bay Area meetup sometime! I'm in Livermore at the bottom of the altamont pass and work for a company based in Napa.


----------

